# laid up insurance, do any of you offer this? asap please :)



## Jib136 (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi,

My current insurance is with elephant but they are saying they will need to cancel my policy if it not taxed.

My R34 GTR is now going to sit in my garage for the next 6months, do any of you offer 3rd party fire and theft laid up insurance?

Need to know a.s.a.p please 

Thanks


----------



## Adrian Flux Insurance Services (Nov 1, 2010)

Jib136 said:


> Hi,
> 
> My current insurance is with elephant but they are saying they will need to cancel my policy if it not taxed.
> 
> ...


Hello

Feel free to DM me a contact number and I'll get one of our quotes team to contact you about this.

Dan


----------



## ernie-b (Jun 27, 2015)

Jib136 said:


> My current insurance is with elephant but they are saying they will need to cancel my policy if it not taxed.


Sounds like an excuse to cancel a high risk (to them) policy, I know some companies will restrict cover if a car is waiting to be tested but road tax is nothing to do with them.

Laid up policies exist and are not a problem to get
just check out your no claims bonus situation before you cancel your policy as you don't want to loose that

Either Dan above or whoever you go with should be able to advise as long the issue is raised


----------



## zed1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Problem seems to be most companies selling laid up insurance do it on an annual basis and then link it with an on-the-road extension for the summer. My quotes were a lot more expensive than my previous all year round insurer and they had mileage limitations.

Dont't you just love it when their t&cs are all the same but none fulfill customer demand.


----------

